
Caffeine: Livecoding Smalltalk Environment for Browsers, Node and WebAssembly - sebastianconcpt
https://caffeine.js.org/
======
sebastianconcpt
_VERY_ interested in using the IDE to do some live coding on a running NodeJS.

How should I proceed? Any how to? Thanks!

~~~
thiscontext
Install ndb
([https://github.com/GoogleChromeLabs/ndb](https://github.com/GoogleChromeLabs/ndb)),
clone the Caffeine repo
([https://github.com/ccrraaiigg/caffeine](https://github.com/ccrraaiigg/caffeine)),
go into /node and run "ndb squeak_node.js". That runs an alpha version of a
team livecoding services relay network; happy hacking. :)

